# DOXA SUB - A REAL DIVER WATCH OF THE HIGHEST ORDER - TELL US ABOUT THE ONES YOU HAVE!



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

I am a proud owner of a 750T Sharkhunter and a 1500T Professional. They are siblings made in limited numbers and no longer in production. The build quality, specification, design and appearance of these watches are superb. The Doxa Sub has an incredible pedigree history.

There are many collectible models currently in production and no longer made. For an enthusiast like me, it was hard to pick ones for the right price that should be in my overall watch collection as there are so many to choose from. I have a large wrist, so, the smaller models were eliminated as first choice. So, with the two I have, I shall stick with these.

Tell us about the ones you have and why you bought those models as opposed to others in the Doxa Sub range. 

Thank you


----------



## 70monte (Feb 16, 2006)

Back in 2002, I bought a new 300T reissue when they first came out because I had always wanted an "orange faced Doxa dive watch" as described in the Clive Cussler novels. In 2003, I bought my 600T Pro because it was supposedly just like the original 300T Doxa's. I bought my other 600T versions because for me, the 600T size and thickness is perfect and I liked having the other dial colors. I traded my 300T reissue and some cash for my 600T Sharkhunter because I found the 300T a little too big for my tastes. I really don't know why I bought the 1000T Pro other than the dial color was supposed to be more in line with the original orange dials and the lume was supposedly better. I find the 1000T to be a little top heavy and have not worn it much. I bought the 1200T Searambler because I always wanted the silver dial version and it was smaller than the 750T SR which I find bigger than I like.

Out of all of my Doxa's, my 600T Pro is worn probably about 98% of the time and has been since I bought it almost nine years ago. I have only worn my 600T Divingstar twice since I bought it new in 2005. The other ones are worn a day here and there but thats all. To be honest, I think I'm a one watch type of guy but just can't get myself to sell all of the watches I never wear. I hardly wear any of my other brands of watches either.

Wayne


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

I see you have a fine collection of 600Ts and it would seem that it is the best for you that meets your comfort zone. I have a large wrist and the size of my 750T is probably what does it for me as the 600T does for you. Thanks for your contribution.


----------



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)

When the 2002 Re-Issue SUB 300T came out, I heard about it just after it sold out. I vented my frustration at missing my opportunity to purchase an orange faced Doxa dive watch like Dirk Pitts on a Clive Cussler message forum (the old Simon & Schuster publishing forum). I was contacted by a lady at Doxa who let me know that two orders had been cancelled. I was thrilled and I ordered the second to last one and my best friend ordered the last one. $779 delivered!

I remember waiting anxiously like all the other dive watch forum members and Clive Cussler forum members. Here's a pic of my SUB 300T:










I wish I would have ordered 10 or more of them at the $779 price! I wore that watch for 8 years, every single day! Then I attended the Our World Underwater SCUBA show in Rosemont, Illinois where Dr. Pete and Doxa presented the SUB 1200T Professional Diving With Legends watches to some of today's most famous and influential divers. After attending that show, I just had to have a DWL watch! There is something about the dwarf hour hand and the beads of rice bracelet that just completes the watch and these two features were missing on the 2002 Re-Issue.

I sold my SUB 300T for $1850 on Ebay (a penny auction with no reserve!) and used the money to buy a DWL. Here's my SUB 1200T DWL:










I then purchased a vintage early 1970s SUB 300T from a fellow forum member here. This is how it looked when it arrived:










There is just something about a vintage Doxa and the mystique of Clive Cussler and Dirk Pitt's original dive watch. I got a great price on this vintage and I polished the bezel and repainted the orange and black numbers so then it looked like this:










Here is the vintage SUB 300T with my SUB 1200T...I really like how similar they are in dial size:










Then the SUB 1200T NUMA was announced in turquoise. As a big fan of Cussler, I just had to have one. I was scraping together the money when my good friend (the one who bought the last SUB 300T 2002 Re-Issue) told me not to order one. I was flabbergasted and demanded, "WHY???"

"Because I ordered one for you for your birthday!" was his reply. WOW! Was I surprised!

The NUMA is spectacular and I love wearing it!










Of course, it looks great next to my DWL and it's neat having two such limited edition Doxa dive watches! The DWL was limited to 99 (of which only 70 were available to the public after the 24 DWL watches were presented to the 24 divers in Pete's awesome book and Doxa said they kept 5 for themselves) and the NUMA was only 50 pieces.










I have since purchased a SUB 600T beads of rice bracelet to give my vintage SUB 300T a more traditional look. Here's my three Doxas all together:










That's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

Excellent story and I thoroughly enjoyed reading it. Many thanks for stepping forward in doing so. It makes me feel that it is an honor to be a Doxa Sub owner.


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

I do not think one has to dive to appreciate owning one of these pieces. Reading material about the well known divers who have worn these watches as they go about their diving tasks, it is inspiring to say the least, to want to own Doxa Sub as a appreciation for what they have done wearing a similar piece as if being part of their team on the sidelines. Most people who own diver watches have not gone further than the depth of their baths or 12 feet deep end of their local swimming pools! They do not necessarily have to so, there is nothing wrong in being just a desk diver! What is most important is that watch enthusiasts like me, appreciate the craftsmanship that go into these watches, wear them with pride and respect, carrying on the tradition of supporting this brand that has a good historic pedigree. I hope Doxa Sub continue to produce pieces in the way they have and nowadays the materials that goes into the watches have a durability more so when they were originally made. Quite a lot has progressed since the late 60s when the Sub was first produced.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 16, 2006)

No problem. Steve, great story and nice watches.

Wayne


----------



## skin diver (Nov 26, 2011)

There's nothing quite like a Doxa Sub. Its unique, classic vintage look happens to suit my lifestyle perfectly, all while being an iconic dive watch of its era that I'm proud to wear. Anyone can go buy a Rolex Sub (myself) but not everyone can wear a Doxa Sub...its almost like they find you eventually.

I get asked about them a lot and I enjoy blowing their minds in 20 words or less about their history and pedigree.. and of course a closer look!

The 750 case size is the best fit for me in the Doxa lineup (with perhaps the exception of a thicker case such as the 800. Alas, not steel yet)

I'm in the process of buying a camera and photo tent to do these justice so please forgive the iPhone pics. I'm planning a full pictorial and some proper thank you's to the guys here who made these happen.









Here's the rarest of the lot... I like it not only because of its legendary dial, but it's my one and only COSC. The 750T Divingstar. Only 20 made.. I acquired it brand new from Bo (CMSgt Bo), untouched NIB. It doesn't have a scratch and hopefully never will!









In no particular order, next up is a recent grab thanks to the hawkeye of my friend Jack (Powboyz) who informed me it was up for sale. I just sent out an email to the seller that read "I'll take it please!". A true tactical diver Doxa style.









My favorite Doxa and my daily wearer. The 35th Anniversary 750T Searambler. Only 107 made and I own two (one wrapped in a safe, unworn). The silver sunburst dial is amazing outside in the natural light and on water. It works very well with a suit and was the watch that replaced my Submariner. I like to thank DocRandy indirectly my ownership of this one...









The first Doxa that started it all... Awesome Pro dial.. genius 3-time zone design with adjustable chapter ring. Perfect for traveling and is rotated with the Searambler and worn often. I like the smaller dial which gives a nod to its forefathers, all while in a larger case compared those original vintage pieces.









Lastly the new 300T-Graph Professional... Big, bold and all the way bad ass. Dial looks like a creme-sickle.. easy to read registers.. modernized case shape. After so much frustration trying to find a mint 600T-Graph Searambler, this will do well until one rolls along.









So there you have 'em. I'm an unabashed Doxaholic, and this epic saga has only begun....

Cheers guys, B


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for your valued contribution here and I found your comments about the 750 case very interesting as well as being a Doxaholic. The 750T Military Sharkhunter looks a good piece. It would not surprise me if I gravitate towards other Doxa models in due course. A T-Graph with a three register totalizer may be the next purchase. It is so easy to get carried away in collecting a brand as I have had done so in the past with Omega, Breitling, Anonimo and Hublot, most of them have been sold as passion towards another brand takes over. I am being to feel the same with Doxa so, I am going to Box Clever before pulling triggers. I am open to suggestions of what next to add to 750T Sharkhunter and 1500T Professional. I am going to focus of quality and uniqueness as opposed to blitzing in acquiring several pieces for the sake of collecting, which could be an expensive shot gun approach. The popularity of Doxa Sub increases and so does its credibility.


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Well....I will say I never liked the look of the Doxa's. To old school for me. I wanted big Fricker case's, Kobold, Korsbek, etc which I have a few of. But I keep looking at them on WUS because you never see one in the wild and no watch store carries them unless your in the Islands somewhere. So I love orange and wanted a chronograph so when the 300-T pre order come out I dropped the cash on it. It was big likie my other divers so I took a chance. WOW I loved it. Loved the vintage look. But before I bought the 300, I had always lusted after the 1500T PVD but could never pull the trigger. Well after the seeing the 300, I went for it. The 1500 is the perfect Doxa for me. But then I wanted a sharkie and a used 750T came up and I bought it fast. So its a fever that takes you fast and furious....
I love the 750T and will buy another one, I let my good friend skindiver scoop up the 750 Milshark. I will wait for the next one or his when he finds another Doxa he likes better... 

I will say the 1500 and 750 are keepers, the 300T is third in line. A GMT is on the short list too... So if anyone wants to trade a GMT or a 750 Milshark or both for my 300T let me know... b-)

Jack, and I am a Doxaholic.......

Cheers


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

I have just found a holy grail version of the 750T! It is the 750T COSC Professional and only about 100 were ever made - whereby about 30 were issued to The Public via Retailers. I have just bought one which means that I will be sadly letting go The 750T Sharkhunter as for me there is no point in having both 750T. I feel very blessed and honored. It is amazing what comes from The Left Field when one does deep searches! Talking about putting energy out there and what comes back like a boomerang! This acquisition being case in point! I am interested in hearing more of these type of stories with Doxa Subs


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

Those look great on your wrist. Well the 750T Sharkhunter I have up for grabs in the Private Sellers Section is being replaced with a 750T Professional COSC version which is coming at the end of this week. So, I think I may follow your trail and get a 300T T Graph Professional Orange Dial with a Ceramic Bezel after I sell the 750T Sharkhunter. That means I could have the same as you; 1500T, 750T and 300T T-graphs albeit different versions. We become Doxa twins!


----------



## Formula1980 (Mar 23, 2011)

Really dig your pics! Especially the one with the tic-tacs?

You have a great collection! Impressive to see a collection somewhat based on the dimensions of the vintage 300T.


----------



## sfglenrock (Aug 29, 2008)

I've always been drawn to the very cool vintage case of the Doxa with it's bright orange dial. The case and bezel are unique, very 70's and a perfect size on my 6.75 wrist. I started slow with a 1000T Sharkhunter but since I'm a vintage guy, I had to find a vintage...










Still craved the orange so I got lucky with a Pro 300T but unfortunately it didn't have a bracelet. I had to get my hands on a vintage BOR bracelet. Got lucky on EBay buying a Pro with bracelet at a great price, so I kept the bracelet and sold the head. These really are amazing bracelets. Got me hooked even more on Doxa...










Then I found a beautiful vintage Tgraph Searambler. Built like a tank and someday I'll need to find another...










Even though both my Pro 300T and the Tgraph were great watches, an opportunity presented itself. So my next move was to trade the Pro and the Tgraph for a 300T Searambler and a grail; the Pro 300 "no T" Black Lung. I just love this one. Domed acrylic crystal and Black Lung logo on the beautiful orange dial. I'm as content as can be with this one.


----------



## Dedalus (Aug 26, 2008)

Nothing much else to add. I'd always admired the vintage-Doxa pics of a well-known collector, and when he put a 300T Pro up for sale I jumped at the opportunity. I'm now the lucky inheritor of Steve's old 300T Pro (pictured above). Enjoy it so much, I could definitely see another vintage piece (or three ;-) ) somewhere in my future.


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

That 300T is a re-issue of Genesis Chapter 1 of Doxa's history - good to see it. Well Done and no doubt you will build on that for a good collection. Welcome to The Doxa Club!


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

Superb collection and inspiring to those new to collecting Doxa (like me). Splendid. Thanks for sharing


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

My update on the Doxa trail is I have both the 750T Sharkhunter (which is still up for grabs) and 750T Professional COSC (which only 20 of these were ever made available for retail sale from the 100 produced). The 1500T Professional has arrived, which there were only 1500 prodcued and no longer made. This is the same size case has the 750T, which is the larger type compared with 600T, 1000T, 1200T. Now I have Pulled The Trigger on ordering a 300T T Graph Professional with the sapphire bezel. Only 50 of the total 250 300T T Graphs will be in this version. My good friend Oreo has one and he was the one that said that this is a must. This now completes the acquisition of Doxa. It has been a great two weeks since I started. 


Thank you to ALL who have put their 2 cents worth in this forum. Your input has been valuable. Thanks to the readers who have read the threads and I hope you all know more than you did before you found this posting. Thank you Doxa for doing what you have done and for continuing with the pedigree.

Happy diving whether it be actual or desk!


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

Doxa 750T Sharkie now off loaded to a great guy WUS forum contributor - Congrats Jay


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

My Doxa trail is still going! My 300T TGraph Professional with the sapphire bezel arrived. This is the best DoXa and only 150 produced in total for all combinations dial and bezels. I acquired a 5000T COSC Caribbean Blue. I sold the 750T Sharkie and I am having to let go a 1500T Professional which only 50 were ever made in this version numbered 0007/1500


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

For those who are avid devout Doxa Sub collectors, dosmile as I am sure you have been through the same dilemma whereby you haveincreased your collection, buying and selling in between, so guess what? I am in the same situation. One and half months later look what hashappened! The 750T Sharkhunter was soldto a guy in Greece and a 750T COSC Professional has replaced it. The 1500T Professional (only 50 made) hasbeen sold to a guy near Atlanta GA and a 5000T COSC Caribbean as well as a4000T Professional with the standard bezel has replaced that! As I really like the Sharkhunter style withthe black dial and orange minute hand, I now have an 800Ti Sharkhunter formainly an everyday watch. In addition, Ihave a 300T T-Graph Professional with a sapphire bezel and a Jenny Caribbean300 black dial yellow bezel is on its way!
There you go - I have been committed to The Doxa Sub Institute

*300T T-GraphProfessional with a sapphire bezel*
*300 JennyCaribbean re-issue black dial yellow bezel*
*750T COSCProfessional*
*850TiSharkhunter*
*4000TProfessional with standard Doxa bezel*
*5000T COSC Caribbean*


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

mondrayuk said:


> For those who are avid devout Doxa Sub collectors, dosmile as I am sure you have been through the same dilemma whereby you haveincreased your collection, buying and selling in between, so guess what? I am in the same situation. One and half months later look what hashappened! The 750T Sharkhunter was soldto a guy in Greece and a 750T COSC Professional has replaced it. The 1500T Professional (only 50 made) hasbeen sold to a guy near Atlanta GA and a 5000T COSC Caribbean as well as a4000T Professional with the standard bezel has replaced that! As I really like the Sharkhunter style withthe black dial and orange minute hand, I now have an 800Ti Sharkhunter formainly an everyday watch. In addition, Ihave a 300T T-Graph Professional with a sapphire bezel and a Jenny Caribbean300 black dial yellow bezel is on its way!
> There you go - I have been committed to The Doxa Sub Institute
> 
> *300T T-GraphProfessional with a sapphire bezel*
> ...


*Wow what a great story following your Doxa buying trail. The 1500T Pro #007 was the one Doxa I owned as the original buyer. Sure hated to see that one go! I did use the money to buy my 4000t Pro Sapphire Bezel and love the size of this watch much better. Would love to own a 750 Searambler one day but doubt that will surface anytime soon *. Doxa will always be my favorite go to watch in my watch rotation.


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

Thank fellow Doxa buddy! I was also sad to see 007 go but it has gone to a great home and now the 4th owner. He has come back into Doxa after a gay of a few years. The 500T COSC Caribbean replaced it and I have just bought a 4000T Professional Doxa with the standard Doxa dial as I have a sapphire dial on the 300T T graph. I think my next Doxa with be a 750T GMT either as searambler or a Divingstar


----------



## rocky (Jan 18, 2008)

Ever since I learned to dive (many moons ago), I've wanted a Doxa. A few years back, I finally had an opportunity to purchase one, 750T GMT Divingstar. The Divingstar has served me well in all of my diving adventures. What I really like the most is that the watch is completely dependable. There has never been, nor do I expect, any issues regarding its reliability. I recently had it serviced, and it is again serving me faithfully. This is my first Doxa and certainly not my last.


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

Good to hear that. I nearly pulled The Trigger on getting the same model as yours but with 6 Doxas - probably enough is enough. These watches are addictive to say the least!


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

My collection has somewhat increased as you can see from my signature. Just over two months, I now have 6 Doxa Subs and 1 Jenny. I have sold my original 750T Sharkhunter and 1500T professional that was mentioned in this posting. They made way for the 850Ti Sharkhunter and the 5000T COSC Professional as upgrades. I am sure Doxa Sub collectors can see the logic.

Any ideas of what I should have next in the larger size case?


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

mondrayuk said:


> Any ideas of what I should have next in the larger size case?


As I am spending your money, haha...

I don't know your stance on all black watches but a 5000T Mil-Shark could fit nicely in your collection. I had one that I had to flip in my quest to get a 750T Pro. The build quality was outstanding and the PVD coating was far more durable than I would have expected.

RS


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

Hi Rusty,

Thank you and I shall look out for a used good condition 5000T Mil-Sharkie and did they do a COSC version?

Cheers.

Raymond


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

Hi Rusty,

You are my new best friend as I have just pulled the trigger on *5000T COSC Seaconqueror Sharkhunter Military Edition - 1 of 2 (unused) for the TV show Golden Boy in Spring 2013 with certificate of authenticity

I owe you a beer mate!

Raymond*


----------



## Steve O. (May 4, 2007)

My first Doxa was an orange dial 300T re-issue. Over the past eight years I've owned a couple of vintage 300Ts, three vintage Sharkhunters, and a vintage Searambler. In addition, I've had a modern 750T, 750T GMT, 750T Caribbean, and a 750T Searambler. The vintage models seem to hold a special attraction though, and I just bought another nice Sharkhunter 300T (no pics yet). Here are a couple that regrettably got away...


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

I get it and thanks for the info. There are probably two types of Doxa Sub collectors 1) The Nostalga Ones - collecting the old pieces up to 750Ts and 2) The Modern Ones - collecting recent pieces modernized with HRV/HEV newer bracelet styles and greater depth for water resistant. I have a large wrist and therefore I gravitate to the modern one.


I have great respect for either or/and collector Doxa are fabulous past, present and future


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

I have now released my 750T COSC Professional to Stan who is excited about getting this watch and so he should be as it is a Holy Grail and if it were not for the fact I have a 5000T COSC Professional, I would not have done so.


----------



## Surfstang2020 (May 3, 2012)

skin diver said:


> There's nothing quite like a Doxa Sub. Its unique, classic vintage look happens to suit my lifestyle perfectly, all while being an iconic dive watch of its era that I'm proud to wear. Anyone can go buy a Rolex Sub (myself) but not everyone can wear a Doxa Sub...its almost like they find you eventually.
> 
> I get asked about them a lot and I enjoy blowing their minds in 20 words or less about their history and pedigree.. and of course a closer look!
> 
> ...


Wow what a collection ! I eventually want a Doxa of some kind as its my grail watch I like that you can't just buy them anywhere and there quality .


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

Seek hard and you may find - I did!


----------



## NSG1Tausend (Mar 27, 2006)

Great thread!
I too wanted a orange faced Doxa, just because of the Cussler Dirk stories, so it began.
My first was a 750 pro, then came the 1000T Pro, then the Pro GMT. Then I had to have the 1200 SR, and finally the 300 RI with bicycle bracelet.
Well fast forward to 2012, and all I have left is the 300 RI, and the 1200 SR, and they are both staying with me.
Love them.
Regards
Robt


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

Good stuff and pleased you are in the Doxa Club


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

Nice thread. I owned 2 Doxas so far. A 4000 and a 750 Pro. Both are gone, and the 4000 is really missed. But it looks like I'm back in the Doxa realm with the possibility of a 800 Pro coming my way.
BTW mondaryuk, I haven't seen any pictures of your collection........


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

I saw a 800Ti Pro advertized on WUS - so do search it out. The 4000T Profesional with the Doxa bezel is a great watch and I like mine so I do not need to wear my 5000T COSC Professional (which I consider the best of the standard Doxa Subs that is the best of the 750T COSC Professional and 1500T Professional I sold) often as a result of having this one. 

Buyiing Doxa Subs requires strategy as one has to figure out what one wants to finish up with and then work one's way to get there and that could mean buying and selling as I did. I still think I may have a couple of pieces not necessary. May be the 5000T COSC Caribbean being the one I should release BUT it forms a Three Musketeers or Wise Monkeys with the other two 5000T COSCs I have. So, I am not hasty in wanting to pop it off as the blue dial is so sweet.

The pictures I have of my watches are in high resolution and have problems uploading them to this site. Each photo is about 2MBs each in JPEG. 

Happy New Year to you.


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

My first was a 1000T Sharkhunter purchased direct from Doxa about three years ago, shortly followed by a 1000T Professional; I still really enjoy both:


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

Very nice and they both complement each other - good stuff!


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

You can see from my signature how my collection has grown like bacteria! This is a good disease. I am pleased that I am back into a 750T and 1500T; now in the military PVD versions. The decision I made to sell my stainless steel 750T COSC Profesional and now have even more rare 750T Military Professional could be debatable however having 3 COSCs in the 5000T versions compensates.


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

My small and humble collection....I have a 750T Sharkhunter getting an overhaul service, so its not in the picture


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

The Caribbean is the outlier of the current family of Doxas, and may be my favorite...


----------



## Nikita70 (Sep 16, 2016)

I'd love to add a Divingstar or a turquoise dial to my collection. Just have one Doxa right now, the 1200T Professional.


----------



## ChrisThorn (Jul 3, 2017)

Great collection sir !


----------

